# Vox AD30VT pot problems



## KVAN26 (Jan 27, 2021)

> Hi guys, new here.
> 
> I recently purchased a vox AD30VT but the amp selector pot is bad. Part number 530000000289.
> 
> It is discontinued. It is an an 11 click 10k pot. I'm lost as to what to do. Any suggestions from you pros?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Does it look like this?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Mouser or Digikey both have 11 detent 10k pots.


----------



## KVAN26 (Jan 27, 2021)

You are the man! I will order a couple tonight


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

These are great little amps. I had two of them. I've had many Valvetronix and never heard of that pot going bad. Did it get a hit or something ?
Bad how ? Have you tried spray cleaning it ?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Mouser or Digikey both have 11 detent 10k pots.


mouser has P160KNP2FD15B10K in stock. I think that is as close as you will get, so you will have to kludge a bit. The picture is wrong, it has 'D' type shaft and solder lugs.
So you will have to run wires to the board, and may need a different knob.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

...


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Contact cleaner can't fix the issue ? 

What's wrong with the pot?

Are you sure it is the pots is wrong ? 

service manual ;






Guitar amp schematics. Schematic heaven. Tube amp schematics. Since Y2K.







schems.com


----------



## KVAN26 (Jan 27, 2021)

Yeah it's definitely the pot. I've ordered more from Mouser thanks to JB for looking it up. I've got schematics but the manual helps too. Thanks guys. I'll update when the parts arrive 🙂


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Can you show us a picture of this pot on schematic ?

Look a regular pot, I don't understand when you wrote : It is an an 11 click 10k pot.


----------



## KVAN26 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## KVAN26 (Jan 27, 2021)

VR4 amp type


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

KVAN26 said:


> VR4 amp type



Thank you. I don't see how a standard ( is t ? ) pot ( from mouser) may have clicks.

I always learn something here !


----------



## KVAN26 (Jan 27, 2021)

Latole said:


> Thank you. I don't see how a standard ( is t ? ) pot ( from mouser) may have clicks.
> 
> I always learn something here !


Took some searching but the one I ordered definitely has detents. 🙂


----------



## KVAN26 (Jan 27, 2021)

Vox confirmed they would work so here's hoping lol


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Latole said:


> Great !


----------



## soccercoachclive (24 d ago)

I have the same problem with the amp type selector and the effects selector pots. How do you get the PCB out of the chassis?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Google ; Vox AD50VT Disassembly

Lots of picture for the ADVT 50 ; Sure ADVT 30 is same

















Service manual ;








Exploded View And Parts List - Vox VT30 Service Manual [Page 2]


Vox VT30 Manual Online: Exploded View And Parts List.




www.manualslib.com





Your description of the problems is incomplete.
If the pot or the selector is not getting the right signal/sound it can give the impression that it is problematic when it might not be.


----------

